# Cabin Fever



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Any welders out there?

I posted this back on the old forum. I'll run it again for the newbies. It's a humidifier. Put it on a wood burning stove with water in it and smoke (steam) blows out the chimney.























































It's all metal, all welded. So if you have a welder and an oxy-acetylene torch make ya one. It's a sure cure for cabin fever. 8)


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Still, one of the coolest things I've seen. I seem to remember some other similar ones you made, too. Am I remembering correctly? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

That's the second damnedest thing I've ever seen.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

That's the cabin I wanted to build !!! With all the new regulations, had to build a modifed "A". Finished the inside last fall, and brought the tools home. 
How do I get one of those to put on my stove ? 8) That is cool !!


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Pictures don't do it justice! Seeing the detail in person.... WHOA!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I remember this. Great craftsmanship, Goob.

For as busy as work seems to keep you, you sure have found a way to kill whatever down time you have had over the years. Rod building, little trinkets, neat little humidifier thingerjobbers. Just neat.

Very impressive.

I bet you macrame as well. Am I right?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Cooler than the flipside of my pilla.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> I remember this. Great craftsmanship, Goob.
> 
> For as busy as work seems to keep you, you sure have found a way to kill whatever down time you have had over the years. Rod building, little trinkets, neat little humidifier thingerjobbers. Just neat.
> 
> ...


Uh...I don't know. Is macrame legal?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> Uh...I don't know. Is macrame legal?


Not in Utah, but you should be good to go


----------



## skeet4l (Sep 11, 2007)

Very nice Goob.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend of mine has asked me to bump this thread.

My goal is to make a couple more of these when I retire so all three of my kids can have one.

.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Great bump goob  Am a great admirer of you 'off time' endeavors... Beautiful work!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Just feel like bumping this thread. 

Cool idea!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Just feel like bumping this thread.
> 
> Cool idea!


Thanks.

Some of us old welding guys have been talking about building some log cabin humidifiers after I retire. And then auction them off at DU, RMEF and/or TU. I've made enough of them where it really doesn't take me all that long.

I could sell a number of them also.

Having a ram's head on our cabin is kinda bittersweet if ya know what I mean:


.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Speaking of the ram -

How did you do the antlers / skull?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Speaking of the ram -
> 
> How did you do the antlers / skull?


If you mean the ram's horn I put a piece of 1/4" round stock in a vice and tacked a 3"-long piece of 5/32" E7018 welding rod, with the flux knocked off, centered on it. Grab the end of the horn with pliers and heat the horn up to yellow pulling on the end until the horn breaks in two. That makes the long taper. Then do the same to the other side. Clean the horns up with a file, heat them up again, one at a time, and bend them into a full curl.

Later I attempted to make sheep horns from #10 bolts. The threads looked like annulus rings, more or less, less on the tapered ends of the curl of course.

After getting the horn curled just right the nose end of the skull rod, while still being held in the vice, gets whacked off; two long miter cuts with a die grinder. Then the back of the skull gets cut off square. Lastly the skull gets final sculpturing with a #1 Victor oxy-acetylene brazing tip. 2 eye sockets are stamped into the skull with a center punch while it's hot.

It's folk art, not perfect by any stretch.

.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This was my first cabin. Made it for Mrs Goob a long time ago. Ended up making 9 of these things, each one a different theme. Some were retirement gifts for workmates, others we auctioned off for charity. There were set of golf clubs on the front porch, a cat, a rifle leaned up against the cabin on the porch, a rain barrel, a squirrel on the roof, a saddle on the hitching rail, snow shoes, snow skis, even elk sheds piled up alongside the cabin.....a whiskey jug....all metal, all welded or soldered.

The rocking chairs and the splitting ax were very hard to make. The tiny metal bindings for the snow shoes and snow skis kicked my butt. 

There were over 20 people in our crew and I tried to get each one of them, including the 2 office girls, involved in the build; usually cutting parts or welding on the logs.

.


----------

